

Ask HN: Technical books to get during BlackFriday/CyberMonday - ludwigvan

Most of the publishers are having discounts this week. What are some of the best technical books you have read recently?
======
ludwigvan
Here are a few suggestions by me, tried to pick items that will hopefully
stand the test of time, one per major publisher:

\- Nathan Marz' (of Backtype/Twitter/Storm fame) Big Data (Manning): Don't let
the name Big Data make you feel this is only for people with big data needs,
in fact Nathan Marz tries to rethink how we store data. Immutable, append-only
master data sets and views derived from them.
[http://manning.com/marz/](http://manning.com/marz/)

\- Martin Kleppmann's Designing Data-Intensive Applications (O'Reilly):
[http://dataintensive.net/](http://dataintensive.net/) in beta. "This book
will help you navigate the diverse and fast-changing landscape of technologies
for storing and processing data. We compare a broad variety of tools and
approaches." Martin has been researching for the past year for the book and
aim to have a timeless book on the subject.

\- Colin Jones' Mastering Clojure Macros: Write Cleaner, Faster, Smarter Code
(Pragmatic Bookshelf): This short, but dense book makes macros understandable.
Recommended if you want to learn what makes Lisp so powerful.
[https://pragprog.com/book/cjclojure/mastering-clojure-
macros](https://pragprog.com/book/cjclojure/mastering-clojure-macros)

------
Aldo_MX
To start the list, I would recommend OpenGL ES 2 for Android: A Quick-Start
Guide

[https://pragprog.com/book/kbogla/opengl-es-2-for-
android](https://pragprog.com/book/kbogla/opengl-es-2-for-android)

